# Are any adopters/prospective adopters here in the teaching profession?



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Basically DW started back at work this week and officially requested the day off for our initial visit and out of courtesy explained a further 3 days off will be required possibly in Oct for training days etc.  The 1 day was approved but they wouldn't commit to allowing the 3 training days.  She didn't pursue it further as we don't know when the training days are as yet.

Obviously she can't book leave as her leave is in the school hols.  I told her to speak to HR as I'm positive they can't stop you attending these.  She is reluctant to ask as HR is one person and not someone whom we want to know our plans, especially at such an early stage.  DW is adamant she can't go above HR to someone else because it's not Council run, it's a Trust.

Is anyone else a teacher or SLT who has gone through this who can shed some light on what she is entitled to etc?  

I've tried to research but all I get is what you're entitled to once you are approved and matched with regards adoption leave etc.  Or some Council pages that say they allow 3 days during the adoption process for SW meetings and any training provided by the Agency etc.  It's worrying me now that unless the training is in a half term week (which I guess is extremely unlikely) we'll not be able to continue  

Thank you.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi.

I've not been through the adoption process, but we did look at it. Her school shoukd have a policy on adoption that should stare entitlement. 

Additionally, she'll be able to write to the governors to ask for leave (I had to do this for one of our ivf cycles). They then vote to decide if it is appropriate or not (which I would imagine they would). She should then get a written response stating their decision.

Not sure that helps. I hope someone can give you more info.

Good luck on your journey.

Xxx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry to be bearer of bad news, the school do NOT need to grant her leave for these days.

However, to not would be pretty poor on their part.

They may grant unpaid leave - but if they turn the request don and is hen 'sick' they may ask for proof of illness and check with LA on your attendance at the course that day.

Hopefully if she has a good relationship with them, they will be a accommodating as possible. It could jut be due to her asking for leave pretty much at the start of he new year! Schools are incredibly egotistical when it comes to leave etc.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Unfortunately we have no rights unlike a pregnancy.  I was a teacher and left due to the issues however if I had fought I am fairly sure I would have won (by taking it very high due to the government focus on adoption)  but I personally didn't want that stress on top of everything else.  

The other thing I would say is that she will only be entitled to statutory adoption pay £136 a week not the maternity package.  Sorry I am afraid council employees wanting to adopt are treated very poorly.  The government are looking to readdress this but it won't come in till 2015 at the earliest.  

There were 2 teachers on my prep course which was 4 days a day a week for a month so it can be done if management choose to be understanding.  I would try a polite conversation saying I really appreciate working here etc  but I want to be a parent and if you don't let me go you are stopping me from being a parent.  People don't tend to look at it like that they think go in half term not realising that courses run when they run not for our bosses convenience. 

I think also compare it to a pregnancy a lot because this is something that connects to their world adoption doesn't. E.g. asking you to delay prep till a holiday is like telling a pregnant woman to have a 15 week scan not a 12 week one because then they won't need time out of work. 

Then perhaps point out if push came to shove they would probably have to back down e.g. if you complain to central HR , write to your MP or go to your union / make a formal employees complaint.  But you don't want to create that bad feeling and make them look like an unsupportive employer because you value them. But this is for your children and you will do anything for your children and your right to be a parent. Good luck I basically chickened out and moved jobs but I am going to be a stay at home Mum so it was easier for me to do that as I wouldn't have been staying anyway x


----------



## Caledonia (Sep 4, 2013)

Does it perhaps depend on the LA then, I wouldn't have thought so but I'm a LA employee in Scotland and our adoption leave policy is exactly the same as maternity. 

Whilst there is no specifics about the pre-adoption certainly post-adoption the payments are the same - 14 weeks 90% Salary then into stat mat pay and leave of up to a year. I know for teachers it is slightly different. 

Prep I'm planning on taking as leave and appreciate that isn't doable for a teacher but I would hope they would be sympathetic. Failing that a lot of agencies do evening and weekend courses if your prepared to wait. Not ideal!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry I am living in England and what I have stated applies to all councils there Scotland as normal seems to have a much more supportive system. Knew we should have moved north of the boarder


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. The adoption leave pay isn't that much of an issue because she'll be taking the equivalent of paternity so the 2 weeks. My employer have a good adoption leave policy topping up statutory pay and matching their maternity leave policy. 

It's a big concern and something we will have to bring up in our initial meeting. I know the school have lots of OFSTED things coming up which basically they want her in for, but they only get a day or so notice of a visit so that makes it impossible to plan for/around. I like the idea of writing to the Governors, or booking the dates as unpaid leave if necessary but if the only issue is OFSTED then she'd probably get the same response.  

She has a good relationship with the school and the head, loves her job and has worked extremely hard to get where she is. It annoys me all the extra hours she works that this could be an issue. Think we're just going to have to pray everything falls into place.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

This is why I left teaching Ofsted is her bosses problem not hers. That's what the much bigger pay cheque is for she shouldn't be made to feel guilty or responsible for that because she is good at her job. Sorry once you are out of teaching you realise how wrong a lot of the culture is. Really hope her boss steps up and I am glad your employers have proper adoption leave x x


----------



## bluedreams (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear all of the trouble everyone has had.  I too am a teacher, in secondary school.  I've been really lucky i think after hearing these stories.  

I've been pretty open with the person in HR throughout the entire process and I spoke with them (after getting the support and advice from my union rep first, although this wasn't necessary in the end) and they've been really understanding and accommodating.  They've given me all the flexibility I've needed and are offering the same package as maternity leave for me.

I have heard some others on here get similar treatment too.  I would suggest, if you've a good relationship, just talk to them.


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi,
I'm also a teacher just starting the adoption process. I'm in England, but am also entitled to the identical package as those on maternity leave. It's set down in my union guidelines so I guess I would complain to them if I was refused it. Re taking time off, I am just planning on speaking to my Head teacher who is very supportive and a big supporter of, "Looked after" children in general. I think most people in education working with young children would fully understand the need for people coming forward to adopt and would be very supportive of the process. I haven't even considered the fact that I might be refused leave. My biggest worry is actually the fact that there is no neat 9 month countdown to maternity leave and I know that I'm going to find it very difficult only giving a few weeks notice and then disappearing off for a year....
Good luck with everything xx


----------

